# DIY Dominoes Table



## Kmarquez84 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello All,

I am new to the woodworking hobby. I've mad a few tables and will post some pictures soon. I want to make a Dominoes Table but I can't find instructions ANYWHERE!!! (Still not good enough to make plans myself)

Any help or direction would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

We could help you with the plans but would need more info. What size would the table be and do you want the legs to fold? A table like that also ranges for very plain to fancy. We would need an idea what you would like the finished look to be.


----------



## Kmarquez84 (Aug 5, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> We could help you with the plans but would need more info. What size would the table be and do you want the legs to fold? A table like that also ranges for very plain to fancy. We would need an idea what you would like the finished look to be.



Thank you. I'm trying to do something like the file attached. Might be easy for you guys but I'm just not quite there yet.

I'm pretty sure I can handle the pedestal portion (I hope) as I've done those before (but again by just following plans for the table I am working on). I can then attach it to the table top which I think is the tricky part. 

Do not know how to do the cup holder spots and I dont have MUCH tools. Just the regular Table saw, Miter Saw, glue, clamps, brad nailer and drills.

I think the outside table top should be about 3 feet all around with the raised portion (playing field) about 2 feet.

If I can do it like the 2nd picture I would like the legs to fold. Either way, I hope you can get the idea of the table top which to me is the tricky part.

As far as fancy/plain goes - I would try as fancy as a beginner can go.

I'm pretty good and following a plan if I have the right tools. Just can't find plans anywhere.

Appreciate the response!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to go to work right now. I will go into more detail this evening. You can just buy plastic cup holders. All you would need is a drill and a hole saw the right size to fit. 

As far as tools when I first got into woodworking every time I built a project I had to go buy some tools to do a job. Just try not to buy something you think you will never use again. It might be better to buy a different tool that is more usable and improvise a solution to the task at hand. Like the hole saw. If you don't think you would ever drill another hole the size of the cup holder you might get a jig saw or a router to make the hole.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the big kicker is the overall size.

there are different size domino tiles, ranging from 1-3/16 to 2-3/16 in length. width and thickness varies by size.

the tile size is not rigorously standardized - so if you want to do something like the storage rack along the sides, buy the tiles first.....

there are different size "sets" - Double Six to Double Eighteen. tile count increases....

all very fascinating schufft.... but from a practical standpoint the size is best in the approx 30" or 48" square.

see also
https://www.pinterest.com/charlesmcguffey/domino-table-ideas-construction/


----------



## Kmarquez84 (Aug 5, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> the big kicker is the overall size.
> 
> there are different size domino tiles, ranging from 1-3/16 to 2-3/16 in length. width and thickness varies by size.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have double six and was thinking 36 inch square table. Can't count high enough to Double Eighteen ;-)


----------



## Kmarquez84 (Aug 5, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> I have to go to work right now. I will go into more detail this evening. You can just buy plastic cup holders. All you would need is a drill and a hole saw the right size to fit.
> 
> As far as tools when I first got into woodworking every time I built a project I had to go buy some tools to do a job. Just try not to buy something you think you will never use again. It might be better to buy a different tool that is more usable and improvise a solution to the task at hand. Like the hole saw. If you don't think you would ever drill another hole the size of the cup holder you might get a jig saw or a router to make the hole.


Thanks!! Will try Home Depot now. Haha. Look forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mounting the table pedestal is pretty simple. You just screw about a 3/4"x16"x16" piece of plywood to the top of the pedestal. Then just put one screw hole in each corner and screw it the table top from the underside. This would make the table a lot easier to transport. If you add the weight of the pedestal and the top it will be heavier than you think. Then if you make the top 36" square you will have to turn the table sideways to get it through most door openings. 

You show four different tops in post three. Which one would you prefer to make?

There are many places you can get a drink holder insert. You might check this one out and see if the dimensions work for you. https://www.discountpokershop.com/a....html?ref=42&gclid=CO3epenTq84CFYKAaQodWmYOIA


----------



## Kmarquez84 (Aug 5, 2016)

I personally like the 1st table with the pedestal. Raised center console. Cop holders etc...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Kmarquez84 said:


> I personally like the 1st table with the pedestal. Raised center console. Cop holders etc...


The center raised area will be pretty much a picture frame backed with some framework or a piece of plywood. I would build it in such a way you could remove the center panel and change the picture behind the glass. The picture regardless in time will yellow, spot or otherwise just show age. It would not be near so permanent as the table so I would make it removable. It would be like a mitered frame with a lip on it to insert the image with some kind of stop behind. 

The edge of the table just has a dado in the edge of it the size of domino's and has them inserted around the table as a decoration. 

Have you checked into the size of such tables? I know a standard table height is 29" but I don't know if these tables are done the same or not.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I've played dominoes a bit, and have never played on a table designed for it. Pretty neat idea, except for one question I have ... where do you put the boneyard?


----------

